# Where to buy pool filter sand?



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Hey guys

How many lb of pool filter sand do I need for a 180g (3" substrate)?

Also where do I buy it?


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

substrate calculator

pick silica sand


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

https://www.pioneerfamilypools.ca/

https://www.pioneerfamilypools.ca/products/residential-filter-sand/


----------



## Fisheye (Jan 13, 2015)

Canadian Tire has it too in 20 lb bags

http://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/pool-filter-sand-20-lbs-0814253p.html#srp


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

You can buy #20 grit silica sand for less, and in bigger bags.


----------



## tous (Jun 22, 2017)

That canadian tire sand was lovely, I just filled a 20g with it, but @ 10$ / bag it would add up for a 180G.

Look for 50lb bags. Call local pool supply places. Your in kingston right?

https://www.totaltechpools.com/kingston/


----------

